# Oink oink pigs and bacon.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Police officers have below than average intelligence and are easily manipulated.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Someone hit the booze a little early, I'd guess.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm just po'd because of the latest justified shooting. This time it was a guy in a wheelchair. It could have been handled better, he was suicidal. But instead.... Pop pop pop pop pop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Oh, I'm just po'd because of the latest justified shooting. This time it was a guy in a wheelchair.


So, because of that, you are suggesting I used to be of low intelligence and was easily manipulated?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Too bad I never came across you, back then.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What are you talking about? You're still below average intelligence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe, I dunno.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Pregnant women, kids with toys, guys in wheelchairs. All harmless.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

First off, This is a gross stereotype to label all cops as stupid. Secondly, putting two quarts of oil in your vehicle is not a prep. I'm tired of your ignorant understanding of that thread.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Waaah waah.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

See how I used mental kung-fu on you? That's how I handled people. I outsmarted them.

Mental Kung-fu; there is no defense.

:21:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Seems like your bored James.maybe kick back and watch your local news.POPE,POPE,POPE.in the city of brotherly love.at least he will get out alive,tons of guards,even the Swiss?,cops, and secret service.I bet philly is pretty safe at least,right now.until frankie goes home.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What ever happened to the cop who planned on cooking and eating women, oh yeah they let him go. Oh well.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. Pope isn't too far from here. I'm a little north. I probably could have gone if not for it being a massive headache getting down there.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's Denton,our own mental Kung Foo dojo:tongue-new:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's the most liberal Pope ever. I don't like some of that churches rules but its almost amazing to see them changed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Here's Denton,our own mental Kung Foo dojo:tongue-new:
> View attachment 12950


I need to figure out how to make that my avatar!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> Mr. Pope isn't too far from here. I'm a little north. I probably could have gone if not for it being a massive headache getting down there.


Well,your being a commie,it wouldn't be right to go anyway.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> I need to figure out how to make that my avatar!


I can send it to you if you want.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream; that's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight razor... and surviving.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I can send it to you if you want.


Thanks!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate.


Your a commie,you have HO right to communicate!.......:barbershop_quartet_


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Communist chicks are hot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not a Communist. You sir are the Communist. We have phone records and sworn testimony. We have proof of your affairs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I am not a Communist. You sir are the Communist. We have phone records and sworn testimony. *We have proof of your affairs*.


Leave the women out of this.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Your Communist party affiliates.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Papers please. We need to see your papers."


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks!


Talked myself into a corner,now I hafta figure out how to do it!.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> "Papers please. We need to see your papers."


ZigZag or Ritzla?.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got it


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just a little personal use? OK
How many have you had? A few. Hands up!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Got it


Hey,nice avatar D!.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So James has a massive headache--- my guess is that a head like yours ought to ache--


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> Just a little personal use? OK
> How many have you had? A few. Hands up!!


Ok,Commie Copper!......actually I haven't smoked any in at least 20 years......some times I wish I did still.an occasiaonal strool thru saneness would be nice.....now I'm hungry.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How many grits don't know.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Ok,Commie Copper!......actually I haven't smoked any in at least 20 years......some times I wish I did still.an occasiaonal strool thru saneness would be nice.....now I'm hungry.


I wonder if the Pope smoked pot?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

????????????????????whattttt?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> I wonder if the Pope smoked pot?


If the pope smokes dope,Bears shit in the woods.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well look at all of the drug addict Presidents. Then you have the last Pope who was allegedly a womanizer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> Police officers have below than average intelligence and are easily manipulated.


We weren't there. The guy may have claimed to have a gun or whatever and then whipped something out fast. For all we know it could have been "death by cop" which is a form of suicide.

Police aren't perfect but I will show them respect and am glad they serve the community.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh he did have a .38 and it was suicide by cops. 5 or 6 opened fire. I don't believe he was a danger.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Time will tell,If I was a LEO,I may have shot him too.after all,you have to go home alive.who knows wtf the guy was thinking.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Communist Rap.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I think James just wants to start a fight here lmao. He's seeing who will take the bait.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

James m said:


> Communist chicks are hot.


James, I didn't know you liked Hillary. :armata_PDT_04:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> James, I didn't know you liked Hillary. :armata_PDT_04:


No self respecting Communist would accept Hillary. The Communist manifesto clearly states no farm animals. Moooo!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This thing will get going first thing in the morning. That's when the old folks wake up....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> This thing will get going first thing in the morning. That's when the old folks wake up....


There's a few here already James....but,I'm going to go get my cane (NOT!),take my dog out to pee,take my old man meds and go to bed.it is 9:30...past my bed time.
:fatigue:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I'm done here. Via Con Dios everyone.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Take one and call me in the morning.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I leave for the day and the boys decide to play.


----------

